# What excelsior do you use? (FF cultures)



## Digger (May 11, 2016)

It's been a long time since I started fruit fly cultures.  Using my tried-and-true Repashy as a starter, I filled the 32 oz cup with dried moss.  This moss is purchased at the craft store AC Moore.  I've used it b4 - but don't remember if I microwaved or washed it first (probably did neither).  I put about 50 healthy melanogasters in the culture cup 3 days ago.  All are drowned in the medium.  I'm theorizing they didn't like the moss and wouldn't stay on it.  But, again, I've used this same dried moss brand and retailer b4 with great success.  I'll redo another culture using paper towels (which I dislike).

What do you use for an excelsior??  Has anyone lost all their FFs like this in starters?

Thanks,

Digger


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 11, 2016)

I use coffee filters. I've never had a fruit fly culture crash immediately after introducing the flies. Is it possible the mixture was wetter than usual causing the drownings?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 11, 2016)

If u had excelsior in there, I am thinking they drowned because maybe the gas was to much for them, u used yeast right? Yeast causes

gases and it may of been to much yeast and overtook them, sort of like the gas chamber  :helpsmilie:  Cause they would not of just drowned theirselves.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 12, 2016)

I've tried many things when I was getting started with FF. I tried Spanish moss, the usual wood excelsior, crimped "party" paper like excelsior, coffee filters, plastic mesh, and a few other things.

The best material I found has got to be cotton balls, as recommended by member *Darkrai283*. I tear apart four jumbo cotton balls and smash them together into a ball and place it into my medium. The flies have much larger populations with the cotton balls than with anything else I've tried, take a look at his post about it and a video of the fly population with it.

For other things as well, look at this 3-page topic labelled Excelsior Substitute? for more ideas.


----------



## HunniBunnixo (May 12, 2016)

I've been using coffee filters as of lately, but have been wanting to try something different as well. Not because i had any issues...but maybe just boredom or preference on my part, lol. I fold mine into "pie shaped" pieces and smoosh em down into the media. So far- it has been well! For both my Melo's and Hydei. 

As for the drowning of your FF, i agree with Krissim Klaw, maybe the media was wetter than usual? I have seen my cultures get very humid and condensation starts to build up on the deli cups. But I've never seen them drown...they would just hang out on the filters? Lots of great ideas here though for new excelsior, so hopefully something will work! I think it will be based on alot of your preference however and what helps your cultures to thrive the best.   Good luck!


----------



## Sarah K (May 12, 2016)

I bought this off of Amazon the other day. I love it so far! The strands are much longer than the stuff you find at the craft store. The strands are also slightly thicker, and when you tear it apart into smaller strands it makes less of a mess, since the strands seem to stay together better.

http://www.amazon.com/Willow-Specialties-1WOOD-Shredded-Excelsior/dp/B008NWPO6M?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1&amp;redirect=true&amp;ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Digger (May 12, 2016)

Hi guys -- all smart, useful ideas and suggestions. Thanks.  My first thought was the media was too wet. But, if memory serves (which it doesn't much anymore), the consistency of the Rapashy was about the same as my past successful cultures.  That said - it looked like once they hit the media, they got stuck.  Difficult to determine what is just the right consistency.  I follow Mr. Rapashy's instructions: "media should flatten out when container is tapped on table."  Gonna try folded coffee filters (always avoided because of messy absorption).  I'll also look at these excelsior suggestions.


----------



## mandrake256 (May 15, 2016)

I went through a period of cultures instantly crashing, and I think it was the gas issue somebody above mentioned. I got round it by leaving the culture to sit for a day or two, without the lid, after mixing it, and only then introducing the flies. This solved the problem. Nowadays I use a different recipe which makes this unnecessary. 

Could have been the wet culture I guess, but I've had cultures be SUPER wet and not had all the flies drown, so I would lean towards gas buildup.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2016)

yea, very rarely will they drown, they really are not stupid and know how to stay out of the wet as long as they have somewhere to perch on.


----------



## Digger (May 17, 2016)

Well, it turns out that the culture in question has exploded with larvae.  I was too impatient and had forgotten how resourceful these Drosophila melanogaster are.  I started a second culture - with great care and precision (judging the media consistency just so; adding a hint of apple cider vinegar and a tiny touch of extra brewer's yeast).  So now I'm going to end up with six hundred million three hundred and seventy four 'gasters.  For 6 L5 Taumantis sigiana.  Good Lord.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2016)

lol the cartoon


----------



## HunniBunnixo (May 18, 2016)

Digger said:


> Well, it turns out that the culture in question has exploded with larvae.  I was too impatient and had forgotten how resourceful these Drosophila melanogaster are.  I started a second culture - with great care and precision (judging the media consistency just so; adding a hint of apple cider vinegar and a tiny touch of extra brewer's yeast).  So now I'm going to end up with six hundred million three hundred and seventy four 'gasters.  For 6 L5 Taumantis sigiana.  Good Lord.View attachment 7510


LOL!!! Been there...done that! I just recently made a new culture using "cotton balls" and a new container method (parmesan cheese container) for my melos and i was ready to ditch the whole thing cause i noticed some had died at the media and i knew my media wasn't wet, a gas chamber, etc...but i looked today and there is larvae EVERYWHERE and there is an abundance of new larvae from the old culture i cultured those last bit of melos from for this NEW culture.    I am waiting on an ooth to hatch any day...so they will have plenty to eat, but man! Thats a lot of flies! Haha


----------

